# Small angle vise question



## schemer (Apr 30, 2012)

I need a small angle vise and was looking at the Palmgren 240-3004 here:
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=402&PMCTLG=00

I never had any Palmgren stuff but I think it is the better choice for the available ones in this section. Anybody have this vise or can comment on the quality of Palmgren tools?
Thanks,
schemer

p.s. I may get this one instead if I get a coupon! 
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMIP&PMPXNO=3463268&PMAKA=890-8830


----------



## swatson144 (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO Palmgren is pretty middlin' not good not bad. With machining tooling emphasis is usually more on the "not good". 
Saying that I have a old tired one like the last one but no idea the brand. The style is a pain to get square on the table. Then there is no info if what appears to be a square base on the cradle style is square or not.

Steve


----------



## dickr (Apr 30, 2012)

Kinda depends on the size of your mill, what you wanna do, and what you might do in the future, Oh yeah money. I agree with Swatson. Palmgren's will do if you're not gonna do rocket ships and there are a lot worse out there. I got one, terrible, from 5th world. The 2nd one you listed looked the best but more money.I'd go for the ground model. You will find those can be held in your big vise which makes it easier to adjust like compound angles. All this has got to fit on your mill also. I only used Palmgren for drill press work unless in another vise.
More confusion huh ?
dickr


----------



## bvd1940 (Apr 30, 2012)

The second one is a pain to use IMHO:thinking:
The first is not the best in the world BUT buy the best you can afford and learn to live with it
Lot like buying an old worn out SB lathe with slop all over the place but you can live with its short comings till you can afford better:biggrin:


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Apr 30, 2012)

Kinda depends on the accuracy you're looking for. If you're satisfied with 1/2 to 2 degree accuracy then go for it. If you're looking for better than that, keep looking.


----------



## schemer (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys...I just need a quick way to do some angles on Delrin so precision is not that critical. I want to clamp it in my other vise and it is a Kurt with 7.5" opening so the first one will fit, at least one direction without a slight mod. I will probably buy another better one later...
Cheers,
schemer
:whistle:


----------



## schemer (Jun 18, 2013)

Just a followup visit here. I nded up spending a little more than I originally planned but decided this is what I wanted so I bought it. :whistle:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Three-Way-Precision-Angle-Vise/T10059

schemer


----------

